

Do WordPress End Users Really Need Page Builders? - mrahmadawais
https://ahmadawais.com/do-wordpress-end-users-really-need-page-builders/

======
mrahmadawais
Have you ever seen a common WordPress end user taking part in conversations
over stack exchange where developers ask development related questions? Or
have you ever seen a layman who cannot design, who doesn’t know a thing about
aesthetics, sharing shots at Dribbble? I am pretty sure your answer is NO!
Read on!

------
tarminian
You need to stop thinking in terms of pages and think in terms of content.

